# PiCs Of yOUr Dog(s)



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

your dogs breed, age, sex, and name!


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Please dont keep putting cap on and off like that, does my head in trying to read it!

Anyway...Ive got an Old English Sheep Dog, female and is about 9 years old now so getting on a bit. I'll try and find some pics of her now!

Im also waiting on a local breeder to me for their next little of British Bulldogs, and shall be having one of those too!


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

This is my dog Deuce.

He is a 6 week old Amstaff.


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Ahhh, what a sweettie!


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Jesse James, 1 year old,Mutt (Don't know)


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

JD_MAN said:


> Jesse James, 1 year old,Mutt (Don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a German Sheppard/Doberman mix.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/SydDaKyd/bandit2.jpg

this is my boy bandit we been chyllen for about 3 years but i didnt know him for the first

hes a mean m**********r lol i didnt raise em

home-pound-rescue-then me


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

2 year old GSD.
Guardian Angel von Hoffsberg
C.D. P.P.D.


----------



## Clown_Loach_King (Aug 28, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Looks like a German Sheppard/Doberman mix.
> [snapback]852575[/snapback]​


That's what I was thinking too, my only doubt is he is only 60 lbs.


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

*This is my 6 month old female RAT TERRIOR named ZOE! *


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Missy, a Shih Tzu


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

JD_MAN said:


> Jesse James, 1 year old,Mutt (Don't know)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


who cares what he is, they are the coolest ears ever, i would call him...bat bastard


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Grace

According to her papers shes a German Sheppard/Lab mix. However she has the body type of a greyhound and lab mix.


----------



## roffles (Jan 17, 2005)

lol @ zoe


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

name - buck
sex - of course - male
breed - black lab
weight - 125 pounds


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

ive only got a vid of my best mates geman shepard x rotwieller and puppy rotty but im having a pub as soon as their old enuff to stud and i look after them when he goes away.

and it didnt work hoe the hell do u post a vid????


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Husky/Rottwieler 7 year old male. His name is Stains.
View attachment 45021


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

repost sorry


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is a picture of my new puppy..she is a dalmation named Kandi...


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> This is a picture of my new puppy..she is a dalmation named Kandi...
> [snapback]852694[/snapback]​


thats a cat???


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

where?


----------



## MyNiggLos (Dec 10, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> This is a picture of my new puppy..she is a dalmation named Kandi...
> [snapback]852694[/snapback]​


where?


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

Nason,Red Nose Pit, almost 7 months,male.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

name: Lucky J's Lady Godiva of Koch (Dee)
breed: Boston Terrier (Brindle)
age: 5
sex: Female
pic: 
View attachment 45044


name: Lucky J's Secondhand Rose (Rosie)
breed: Boston Terrier (Seal)
age: 7 
sex: Female
pic: 
View attachment 45049


name: Lucky J's Little Black Dress (Lucy)
breed: Boston Terrier (Black Brindle, Minimal Markings)
age: 2
sex: Female
pic:
View attachment 45045


name: Lucky J's Surprise Ending (Jillian)
breed: Boston Terrier (Black Brindle)
age: 6 mo. 
sex: Female
pic:
View attachment 45048


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

My gun dog/hunting buddy
"Bocephus"
6 year old male purebred english springer spaniel.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

inked82 said:


> thats a cat???
> [snapback]852697[/snapback]​


yeah i kno i just felt like posting a pic of my cat..i just got her like a week ago..i'll post a pic of my collie l8r when i get the time..


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

My belgian malinois...

Gipsie du Chenil de France
3 year old female


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

aaron07_20 said:


> yeah i kno i just felt like posting a pic of my cat..i just got her like a week ago..i'll post a pic of my collie l8r when i get the time..
> [snapback]852744[/snapback]​


cool

but confuseing lol (im drunk lol)


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Family's pure bred papillion (pronounced pap-in-yawn) named Foxi Lady.


----------



## joefromcanada (Apr 16, 2004)

papillions are the shiznit, my grand parents own one


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Name: Ginger
Breed: supposed australian sheppard (?)
Age: almost 2
Sex: Female


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Cosmo
German Wirehaired Pointer
Male 
2 years old 80 lbs.


----------



## heffer2028 (Oct 10, 2004)

Boxer 
7 years old 
her name is Hershey 
color: brown/white/black

Boxer
2 years old
her name is Tauren
color: brown/black


----------



## RBP dude (Dec 2, 2004)

Breed: Pit bull
Age: 10 months
Weight: 79 pounds
Color: Brindle
Name: Shasta
Sex: Female

The oNly problem no picture sorry.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

couldnt find any pics of my old english, so will have to get some new ones tomorrow!

This is my sisters choc lab. He is about 8 months old, huge and crazy!


----------



## sKuz (May 21, 2003)

joefromcanada said:


> papillions are the shiznit, my grand parents own one
> [snapback]852779[/snapback]​


as an owner of 2 pappillons i can tell you, they are ****. God i hate them, sure they look cute and all but the pappillon breed is one of the most stubborn and hardest to potty train.

Maybe its just ours...but they are retarded. "come here girl! come here!" when they hear this they respond by sitting down and just look at you.

"sit girl, sit!" this command makes them jump all up on your legs


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

CraigStables said:


> couldnt find any pics of my old english, so will have to get some new ones tomorrow!
> 
> This is my sisters choc lab. He is about 8 months old, huge and crazy!
> [snapback]852844[/snapback]​


that is a GORGEOUS lab! where in the world did she get him?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

here is a pic of my dogs


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Scottish Terrier
Brutus
5 1/2

First pic about 10 weeks
Second pic 5 years


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that is a GORGEOUS lab! where in the world did she get him?
> [snapback]852906[/snapback]​


I live out in the country in the UK, so its the perfect place for dog breeders as loads of land. So he is just from a local one, although from what we've heard his blood line is very good, but she isnt interested in that as not going to show him!

He is a little sh*t though, chews everything, and has put holes in a couple of walls! He has sooo much energy!


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's my dog, Billy, he's a miniature schnauzer and he's 7 years old:
View attachment 45111


----------



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

1. Triple bred Banjo APBT, 4 years old, Female, 35 pounds, Bodine's "Red Sonja' call name "Mammi"

View attachment 45120


2. Tight Zebo APBT, 6 years old, Female, 35 pounds, Lonzo's "Buffy" call name "Medusa"

View attachment 45121


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

bad pic of him.....german shepherd best dogs ever


----------



## Malice (Feb 19, 2004)

Rottweiler, Shadow 2 Yrs

Jasper, Britney Spaniel 13 yrs, RIP.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

johndeere said:


> 1. Triple bred Banjo APBT, 4 years old, Female, 35 pounds, Bodine's "Red Sonja' call name "Mammi"
> 
> View attachment 45120
> 
> ...


i bet that huge heavy chain around the first bitch's neck feels REALLY GREAT


----------



## -={Nexus}=- (Nov 23, 2004)

my dog rocky,

we think he's part weasel


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Oooh How Cute!!!! I want a doggie!! But Al doesn't..


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Toni
Golden/???mix
A little over two years old.


















-PK


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

I have a dog named Boomer. Chocolate lab, male, 85lbs.


----------



## Seany B (Dec 12, 2003)

Male named Tyson
Neopolitan Mastiff
135 lbs


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Shu Shu... may she rest in peace. recently killed by neighbors dog


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

ChErRiEliPz510 said:


> Oooh How Cute!!!! I want a doggie!! But Al doesn't..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whatever!!!! We have a great white pitt and a daschound. We have 2 dogs!!!.. well i think we do. Havent seen it for a couples months, but I still hear it bark once in awhile.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

5 month old Chinese Shar-Pei

Someone paid the breeder 75% of his cost and was supposed to pick him up for Christmas. He sat there with his collar and a bow on all day...the people never came. The decided that they did not want him, and did not care if they got their deposit back.

So I paid the remainder and got a beautiful little puppy! Just brought him home a week ago.

His name...Singh Dynasty's Augustus the Forgotten

He is a total sweetheart!

Jeffrey


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

got a pic sorry bout the darness of it but

name, dude
breed rotwieller/german shepard both parents were gaurd dogs
just over 14months old and still growing!!!


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

THIS is Scooby

2 yr old male Pit/Lab mix about 65lbs

View attachment 45179


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Here are my dogs....

*Judy*
Breed: Dobermann
Age: 5,5 years.
Weight: 38kgr

*Arwen* (daughter of Judy)
Breed: Dobermann
Age: 2,5 years.
Weight: 44kgr

Here is Judy showing some teeth......









Relaxing in the yard.....









Judy sleeping in a big chair....









Arwen sleeping on a couch.....


----------



## the_deftones_rock (Oct 29, 2004)

Bowtie 2yr/F 105 lbs. American Bulldog


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Heres my dog Nikkita, shes An American Pit bull terrier. about 2 years old


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

my dog Bandit.Part Chow,German sheppard and husky


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mechanic said:


> 2 year old GSD.
> Guardian Angel von Hoffsberg
> C.D. P.P.D.
> [snapback]852603[/snapback]​










GSD..BEST DOG IN THE WORLD.










BELLA VON NORD


----------



## skelator (Sep 12, 2004)

My GF's dog, Tomo...

She got him from a rescue and they didn't know the exact age or breed of parents, but he's aprox. 1 year old now, and obviously a mixed breed. He has the build similar to that of a whippet, but the head and muzzle say otherwise, so who knows. Even the local vetenarian seemed puzzled, but none-the-less, he's an awesome dog to have around. Weighs +/- 25 lbs.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Ok surprised not seeing any purebred goldens........anyways this is captain morgan haha kinda ironic youd think i named her but my mom did

ok heres one with my sisters dog a choc. lab named rhoda


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

and heres one i thought it was an approprate situation.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is Norman my 7 year old bullmastif. He is 140 pounds and was 35 pounds at 8 weeks old.....oh yeah, he is that baddest fricken dog on this site :nod:


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

9 month old female american pit bull terrier.
Name saki momma. @30 lbs or so. No digi cam though.
I am surprised on how many pits are on this site. Traumatic your lab/pit mix looks way more like a pit than a lab. Even takes on the size. I would have to see it in person.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

My 3 year old Rottweiler and 2 year old fawn Doberman. Both named Nina, because the rott already had a name when I bought her, what a coincidence that my Dobie had the same name.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

My 2 other Dogue De Bordeaux's(Turner and Hooch). Kibbles And Dozer. Mother and son. I bred the bitch and he was one of the puppies left over. I also have a few more dogs that stay at my parents house. I first starting breeding now they are just my pets. I'll try and post pics of the other ones.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

GoodFella said:


> My 3 year old Rottweiler and 2 year old fawn Doberman. Both named Nina, because the rott already had a name when I bought her, what a coincidence that my Dobie had the same name.
> [snapback]854423[/snapback]​


haha how convinient but you know if you wanted you could always change one of their names like i.e. if you wanted to change it to lisa call the one ninalisa then eventually work it down to lisa but i think its kinda cool you get 2 for the price of one when you call out a name.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I found a couple more pics of my other dogs on my digi. Here's my first dog, Dante. He was supposed to be a dobie, but never really grew. He's still like 50lbs, but not tall at all.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

Here's my other Rottie Klaus, he was my 2nd dog and also live with my parents with Dante. His temperament is the best I've ever seen for a Rott. He's not even 6 months in the pic.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I breed dogs with my buddy and here are his boxers.


----------



## GoodFella (Aug 5, 2004)

I just thought this pic was funny, it's Kibbles.


----------



## BUBBA (Sep 4, 2003)

Beagle and Chi


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

my purebreed cockerspaniel 
about 3 years old.. name dudes.
a big lazy ass.. haha jk.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

heres tyson.. 
part lab, shepard, and cockerspaniel.
about 2 years old..


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

jerry_plakyda said:


> Husky/Rottwieler 7 year old male. His name is Stains.
> View attachment 45021
> 
> [snapback]852685[/snapback]​


wow talk about a great mix


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

-={Nexus}=- said:


> my dog rocky,
> 
> we think he's part weasel
> 
> ...










thats a great pic

and i have a shepard mix 
10 years old
female named cleo


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Daisy 12 years this March


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

RedShoCk said:


> heres tyson..
> part lab, shepard, and cockerspaniel.
> about 2 years old..
> 
> ...


wow, are you sure of that? i'd say beagle mix for sure... he's a cutie!


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

JAC said:


> Here's my dog, Billy, he's a miniature schnauzer and he's 7 years old:
> View attachment 45111
> 
> [snapback]853043[/snapback]​


my brother just got one for my mother in may. looks exact but mostly gray/white. dude is craaaaazy


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

roffles said:


> lol @ zoe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats so funny about Zoe??







You dont like her? ..


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

mechanic said:


> 2 year old GSD.
> Guardian Angel von Hoffsberg
> C.D. P.P.D.
> [snapback]852603[/snapback]​


Absolutele beauty. he looks loke a show quality specimen


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> Whatever!!!! We have a great white pitt and a daschound. We have 2 dogs!!!.. well i think we do. Havent seen it for a couples months, but I still hear it bark once in awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thats because you never walk 'em.. always leaving them in the back yard.. I bet they never saw another dog before in their whole lives.. Tsk Tsk..


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Davo said:


> Absolutele beauty. he looks loke a show quality specimen
> [snapback]855101[/snapback]​


Thank You! We get that compliment alot.
We don't show her though.
We are working on attaining her schutzen title.
She's about 2/3 of the way there at the moment.
E


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

ive got a bullmastiff but no pic

nice pets all!!!!!


----------



## Brendan (Oct 7, 2004)

i want a dog now lol


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

View attachment 45476
<----my 3 year old,male,english bull terrier.He can be aggressive sometimes.


----------



## cErx2Oo3 (Sep 13, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> wow, are you sure of that? i'd say beagle mix for sure... he's a cutie!
> [snapback]854760[/snapback]​


thanx ..but yeah he is part lab, shepard, and cockerspaniel..
he's mom was a cockerspaniel mix...(i forget which one it was that seh's mix with)
but the dad is part lab and part shepard.. weird but true..


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

[quote name='thePACK' date='Jan 20 2005, 12:54 PM']







GSD..BEST DOG IN THE WORLD.










BELLA VON NORD








[snapback]853880[/snapback]​[/quote
I agree thePACK!
Your "Bella" is a very nice looking dog !









Have you done any "extra" training with Bella von Nord?
later
Eric


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

This is a pic of my best friend.

Name-Crystal
Age-8 (not in pics)
Breed-papers say chocolate lab/wima runner/Dalmatian. odd mix. she is skinny like a wimma runner and just as active still acts like shes 1

She loves to watch my fish.... nice pic


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

Here's my dog, half lab, half chow
11yrs old


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Some pics of my dog again. this was taken today when i was wrestling with her. this is my fav. it looks a little creepy. i turned the picture. The second pic i was just going to tack a picture of her mouth open like she was smiling but she was a little hungry! Yes i have a few teeth marks. It was worth it.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

i alwayz wrestle with my dog. my old boxer was submissive so i would pin him down my new one is alpha dominant .i beat the sh*t out of him then he scratches me up and slams me i pin him down but he out-manuvers me. its weird how my dog lunges to kill people /animals but i can be so hard on him and hes chyll well im his primary care giver but i have a natural thing with animals.


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

the pic did not show so here it is. I was just going to tack a pic of her with her mouth open like she was smiling but i gess she was a little hungry! Yes i do have a few teeth marks but it was worth it.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

one time my dog scratched me and i had my mouth open he scraped uo the inside of my mouth. f*cking gross. i rinsed out with empsom salt/water then used listerine then brushed my teeth


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Here is my gf and I's dog Lily!

View attachment 45539


View attachment 45540


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

looks like a possum and a mouse and aweasel put together


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

my dog


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

here my dog, gsd, female, and well nice.


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

henry 79 said:


> my dog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Henry, is that a piranha and a angel fish I see in your tank?
How's that working out?
Nice dog Spiderman, in fact very nice dogs everyone!
E


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

piranhadude said:


> This is a pic of my best friend.
> 
> Name-Crystal
> Age-8 (not in pics)
> ...


that is SUCH A COOL LOOKIN GDOG! and yes, she does look like she has a lot of Weimeriner in her (not Wima Runner, lol). Maaaaybe crossed with a pointer though, that would explain all the freckling









What are these 'papers' you speak of? Because... umm... You can't exactly get papers on a non-purebred (i've noticed other people mentioning 'papers' on their mutts).


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

K fizzly said:


> looks like a possum and a mouse and aweasel put together
> [snapback]856652[/snapback]​


She definately acts like a weasel hehehe


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

mechanic said:


> Henry, is that a piranha and a angel fish I see in your tank?
> How's that working out?
> Nice dog Spiderman, in fact very nice dogs everyone!
> E
> [snapback]856834[/snapback]​


its ben in their for 5 days and it has no niped fins,







in fact the angel fish ownes that tank.


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

damn i want a dog now...or a cat


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

henry 79 said:


> its ben in their for 5 days and it has no niped fins,:laugh: in fact the angel fish ownes that tank.
> [snapback]857052[/snapback]​


it will be dead soon. don't worry.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

heres my doggie, lil under a year
hes a puggle(beagle/pug)


----------



## yonam (Apr 16, 2004)

I don't know what breed she is! it's because I just found her on the street so i decided to take care of her.....
I think it's a mix lab.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

woot a pic of my dog 2day in the snow storm

chewing my moms tree


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Meet Oreo an American Pitbull Terrier a rescue from a shelter. Nothing better than rescuing a dog from death row.


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

here are some more of my puggle


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mechanic said:


> thePACK said:
> 
> 
> > GSD..BEST DOG IN THE WORLD.
> ...


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> that is SUCH A COOL LOOKIN GDOG! and yes, she does look like she has a lot of Weimeriner in her (not Wima Runner, lol). Maaaaybe crossed with a pointer though, that would explain all the freckling
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Idk. my cuz got too dogs from animal welfare. When i got both of them it came with papers. Age/breed/sex so on.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

here's a pics i found on my camera from the last time i was home

lucky j's lady godiva of koch.... 'dee'


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Here is my girl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

tink, why did you do that to your poor doggy


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Reddevill said:


> Here is my girl
> [snapback]860951[/snapback]​


nice dog...whats the weight on her??


----------



## sharatz (Jan 5, 2005)

hey ,

here`s my pal....Rover,M,Lab Retriever,4 years old.








peace
sharat


----------



## Sheriff Freak (Sep 10, 2004)

i dont care what anyone says german shephards are the best dogs by far.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

ozhp said:


> i dont care what anyone says german shephards are the best dogs by far.
> [snapback]861890[/snapback]​


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

my doggy Kilo, she is 2 yrs old now.... just recovered from a broken hip, but she is still gonna be a great dog


----------



## piranhaqueen (Nov 18, 2004)

and my 3 yr old golden Zeike


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Here is my current dog, Brei, pure breed English Setter. Her Great Grandfather is the IAMS English Setter. Very pretty, very sweet, and a decent hunting dog.










This is Chase, we put him to sleep about 8 months ago. His Grand father and his Great Grandmother were both named Champion Pheasant North Dakota. He is 100% devoted to hunting, and can be nice at times....but didn't like other dogs or for humans to get too close (which results in dead neighbor cats, dogs, plus 18 sitches to attach my ear and 6 staples in the side of my head). I miss him so much.


----------



## TUX (Jan 4, 2004)

Mines a pedigree lab, 9 weeks old, called Ebony and chews through anything....
at the moment she seems to like my arm, OOOOWWW


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)

my lab 6 months ago


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

heres my husky....Mavrik
5 years old .... somewhere around 65 lbs


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

1.Austin
2.Scruffy
3.elmo
4.piddles


----------



## 4cmob (Nov 21, 2004)

pit bull, "Pac" male 3yrs. old


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

eeek, there are some killer dogs in this thread


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

This is my 2 yr old dog sam...hes a mutt...sumthin like a collie/australian shephard mix or sumthin..


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

The 2 black labs and the 1 golden lab in the pics i posted were puppies when my mom and her husband found them on the side of the highway near Corpus Christi Texas!!! damn didn't even realise how big they got....


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

scooby u must have to pick up a lot of sh*t


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

nah not really they have 7 acres to do whatever the hell they want, and when i stroll around the property i never see any dog crap anywhere


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

7 acres?!?!?!? sh*t i only got like 20 feet


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

oh and almost forgot this mut!!!


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

so u just let em loose in 7 acres? lucky dogs


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> tink, why did you do that to your poor doggy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she has a super short, super fine coat... she gets VERY cold in the winter. her ears are also super sensitive, she almost lost the tips to frostbite once when my dad forgot to bring her in









she actually likes 'putting on clothes' and will push her head through the neck openings and hop her feet in the sleeves.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

here is one of the 5 CHIs in the house

Selena


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

another


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

Scooby said:


> nah not really they have 7 acres to do whatever the hell they want, and when i stroll around the property i never see any dog crap anywhere
> [snapback]866907[/snapback]​


where u live??


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

oh, a few more of our dogs....

My dad's Labrador, Susquehanna's Golden Oaks & Ivy (Ivy). An ex-demo dog and & breeder for Susquehanna Service Dogs which trains dogs for the disabled. 
View attachment 46524


JANF Quintess of Rossmoyne "Tessa", my mom's best breeder with her first litter








View attachment 46527


JANF Go Go Gidget "Gidgi", the newest of the breeder chihuahuas. This is Gidg when she was only 4 weeks old... I don't have any newer pics








View attachment 46528


JANF Lady Bug "Buggie", 3/4 chihuaha 1/4 rat terrier. my dad's pet. 
View attachment 46529


oh yeah... and the transient pups and pug that are temporarily staying at the house:

"MooShu"
View attachment 46530


Athena, Amos, Annie, Abbie, Allie... Not quite in that order. This is them at... 2 or 3 weeks old.
View attachment 46532


grand current total: 15


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

now that is too many damn dogs.


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> oh, a few more of our dogs....
> 
> My dad's Labrador, Susquehanna's Golden Oaks & Ivy (Ivy). An ex-demo dog and & breeder for Susquehanna Service Dogs which trains dogs for the disabled.
> View attachment 46524
> ...


That's a lot of dogs







I'd have a new pal everyday with all of those hehehe.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

this is Yogi-bear...Yogi for short, he doesnt like me much as shown in the pic. He was sleeping in his cage and i woke him up. Check it!


----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)

Filo said:


> this is Yogi-bear...Yogi for short, he doesnt like me much as shown in the pic. He was sleeping in his cage and i woke him up. Check it!
> [snapback]867075[/snapback]​


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> so u just let em loose in 7 acres? lucky dogs
> [snapback]866956[/snapback]​


Yes Sir the 7 acres has a fence though but the little fuckers somehow escape every month or so and terrorise the neighbours dogs...



outlook8 said:


> where u live??
> [snapback]867054[/snapback]​


it's a mix right now between Kingston, Ontario and San Patricio, Texas kinda going back n forth every 5 - 6 months
right now im in Canada...


----------

